# Verrouiller un fil dans un forum via commande terminal



## symbol (24 Août 2018)

Bonjour

Est-il possible de verrouiller (et déverouiller) un fil dans un forum via des commandes terminal (ecatomb ?) ?

Voici l'url de la page
http://kenopronos.free-bb.eu/sujet-...nos-Pour-Le-Prochain-Tirage-Ici.html#endtopic

Voici les fenetres en relation avec ces actions :





Merci


----------



## bompi (24 Août 2018)

Quel est le logiciel utilisé pour ces forums ? [mon proxy m'interdit d'y aller...]
Regarde s'il y a une interface genre service Web/REST.
Sinon tu crées un script avec Perl, curl, expect, ce genre d'outil.


----------



## symbol (24 Août 2018)

C'est donc possible.
Merci


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Quel est le logiciel utilisé pour ces forums ? [mon proxy m'interdit d'y aller...]
> Regarde s'il y a une interface genre service Web/REST.
> Sinon tu crées un script avec Perl, curl, expect, ce genre d'outil.


Tiens, mon proxy aussi : type "jeu d'argent", niveau 6 !!


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2018)

Son forum est une base gratuite qui est ici… http://www.free-bb.com/fr/


----------



## symbol (24 Août 2018)

oui c'est free-bb.com qui propose ce service.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Août 2018)

C'est peut-être possible simplement via curl. Il faudrait trouver l'adresse à utiliser qui demande ton user/password pour te connecter en admin au site. Ensuite tu l'utilise de cette manière :

```
curl -u username http://example.com < fichier_contenant_les_commandes
```
Dans le fichier donné en paramètre, tu y écris toutes les interactions demandées par curl.
A commencer juste avec le curl pour savoir ce qu'il faudra avoir dans le fichier


----------



## symbol (25 Août 2018)

Merci


----------

